# Storing your buds, long term. Freeze?



## SadMan420 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey all. Was surfing those interwebs last night, and happened upon an article. Cannot for the life of me seem to be able to find it again, wonderin if someone here might know what I'm babbling about.

It talked about the natural breakdown of thc and how to stop it by keeping the buds either refrigerated or frozen.

So which do you use. I'm setting up a room, pretty sure the guy my parents have been getting their medicine from is ripping them off, but that's enough about that.

Soon as my grow room is going I'll need to know if I need a big freezer or a big fridge. 4 med patients in one house, dad's a paraplegic with chronic back pain, mom and bro are cancer patients, and myself, their caregiver, suffer from a non-union fracture (a broken bone that will never heal) to my femur. (thigh bone) I'll walk with a cane for the rest of my life. One thing's for sure, I'll never go rock climbing again!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've heard of people freezing and fridging their MJ...but then the plant will become brittle and very very dusty when you break it up....Your best bet would be to (after curing) put your buds into a mason jar and store them in a dark, cool place....

also I've heard more of people freezing their buds and trim for hash.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2010)

SadMan420 said:
			
		

> Hey all. Was surfing those interwebs last night, and happened upon an article. Cannot for the life of me seem to be able to find it again, wonderin if someone here might know what I'm babbling about.
> 
> It talked about the natural breakdown of thc and how to stop it by keeping the buds either refrigerated or frozen.
> 
> ...



I don't know where you got this info, but freezing bud is not the way to store it.  Freezing can damage the THC glands.  Curing is generally done in mason jars in a cool dark place and the buds are just left in the jars to continue curing until needed.  I don't know how large a grow you are planning, but unless you are planning on running 4 or 5 1000W HPS, you can probably get by with a case or 2 of qt mason jars.  

Get your grow going first.  How to deal with what you grow is the least of your worries right now.


----------



## SadMan420 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Get your grow going first.  How to deal with what you grow is the least of your worries right now.


 True dat, gonna run 2 1000w for flowering, right now my seeds are on the way. As soon as they get here I'll have to work out what medium I'll be using to grow. I'm torn between massproducer's coco buckets or a hydro setup. Making a trip to a hydro store tomorrow to check prices. I'll probably go with the coco buckets, though. I've got an entire basement to work with, so space isn't an issue. Smell is my only worry. Made one of the DIY carbon scrubbers, so hopefully that'll take care of the smell.

This is gonna be in my parent's house, so they were adamant that all construction be done before anything gets grown. They're very concerned with remaining completely secret. I have to say, this forum has been absolutely invaluable for all the information I needed.

Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

well you definately want to get the set-up put together, and run everything without any seeds getting popped.  Make sure that you are going tohave the right temps and humidity.  Once you have everything put together, and done a dry run, then you are ready to pop the seeds.  I think your trip to the hydro store will open your eyes to the fact that most sytems can be made by you, for much cheaper!  There are many here ready and willing to help!

I also store buds long term in mason jars, in my basement (cool/dark), other than whatever I'm smoking from stays in my fridge.  The only thing that goes in my freezer is trim for hash makeing.


----------



## SadMan420 (Feb 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> well you definately want to get the set-up put together, and run everything without any seeds getting popped.  Make sure that you are going tohave the right temps and humidity.  Once you have everything put together, and done a dry run, then you are ready to pop the seeds.  I think your trip to the hydro store will open your eyes to the fact that most sytems can be made by you, for much cheaper!  There are many here ready and willing to help!
> 
> I also store buds long term in mason jars, in my basement (cool/dark), other than whatever I'm smoking from stays in my fridge.  The only thing that goes in my freezer is trim for hash makeing.



Most def, all I'm waiting on for a dry run is a new bulb for my second light, which I'll get tomorrow when I hit the hydro store. I'm aware of the possibilities (OH THE POSSIBILITIES!!!) when it comes to diy, but I'm of the opinion question EVERYTHING. Which is a credit to this site, this topic is the first time I've had to ask a question. Every time I come up with a question, it seems you guys have the answer already. 

As far as how you store buds, you say you keep the jar you're taking from in the fridge? Is that personal preference or does it really effect the potency?

Can't wait to make my own hash!!! Without a doubt one of the things I'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

It doesn't need to be stored in the fridge.  It will last a long time in a jar in a cool dark place...but it doesn't have to be "refrigerator" cool.  I know alot of people who just keep it in a cabinet (in a jar or tin of course) some people store it in tupperware...as long as it's air tight your good.  Glass Jars is just my prefrence to...none of storage in my eyes really does anything to potency, other than the fact that you can cure it in whatever you use for a container.

If you want to make hash..........invest in bubblebags


----------

